# Briefmarken-Logo



## c_joy (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger und habe auch nur Photoshop 5.0 Limited Edition.

Ich möchte gerne ein Logo in Form einer Briefmarke erstellen.
Die Briefmarke soll dreidimensional sein, zB. eine Ecke angehoben (wie man es von Briefmarken kennt, an einer Ecke wollen sie nicht kleben).

Habe schon das Forum und das Internet nach "Briefmarkenrand" durchsucht und auch einiges gefunden.
Allerdings kann ich nichts mit den Fachbegriffen anfangen bzw. sind Plugins nicht für meine Version geeignet.

Ich hoff Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke im voraus,
c-joy


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Juni 2004)

Also bei Photoshop7 ist beim "Eigene Form"-Werkzeug der Rand einer Briefmarke dabei. Weiss leider nicht ob das bei 5 auch der Fall ist. Am besten mal nachschaun.
Und dann ganz einfach den Rand hinmachen, markieren und dann einfach vom Bild löschen. 

Falls der Rand nicht vorhanden sein sollte würde ich mir mal eine Briefmarke ansehen. Im Prinzip sind das lauter kleine Ellipsen die die Briefmarke von allen Seiten schneiden.
Unten/Oben breite Ellipsen und rechts und links schmale.

LG,
Shadow ;-]

P.S. Falls alles nichts hilft: Briefmarke einscannen (dann hast du sogar direkt dein Ohr und dann ein anderes Bild einfügen).


----------

